# Just one this time - One of my best I think :) - D100



## Raj_55555 (Aug 2, 2014)

I could probably do a better job with the editing, but I just had to share this today.. Don't really have the luxury of time these days 

Anyways, when I walked to the enclosure I noticed that she had just woken up and was looking straight at me. I didn't even consider what people would think or say, I just went ahead and sat on the sidewalk and dropped everything I was carrying right there, got a nice low angle. Finally captured a few walking towards the camera and then this drinking shot, I was so thrilled to get back and show it to you guys :mrgreen:

It's just ridiculous that she went inside after idiots all around me started making monkey and lion voices; I felt like slapping them all, especially the parents.. :madmad:

If anyone wants to edit it your way, please go ahead and do so.. 

Oh! And this one was taken with my trusty D100(TPF edition  ) and Sharon's 75-300 sig


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2014)

Outstanding!!!!  "Here kitty, kitty, kitty..."


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 2, 2014)

tirediron said:


> "Here kitty, kitty, kitty..."


:lmao: :lmao: Thanks John 
I just noticed, we can see the papillae on her tongue if we look at the enlarged image...


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 2, 2014)

Raj, I don't need to send you my medal now.... this one is amazing and medal worthy!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2014)

As Austin Powers said in his films ," Yeah baby, yeah!" Nice shootin', dude.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 2, 2014)

It's a nice shot with good color and composition.  You might want to consider a few things.  It appears over-sharpened.  There's a lot of noise in the shadow areas.  Not sure if this is do to the sharpening or the higher ISO speed.    What happened to the pupil in its eye?  There's no separation between its nose and the background on the left causing the animal to blend into the background there.


----------



## dvjproductions (Aug 2, 2014)

REALLY amazing capture. Love it!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 2, 2014)

Taking the shot is the only way to find out if it's a good one. And it's a good one Raj.


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 2, 2014)

Gorgeous photo of a gorgeous cat


----------



## mmaria (Aug 2, 2014)

just


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 2, 2014)

Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## sm4him (Aug 2, 2014)

Wowie Kazowie, Raj! That is outstanding!

I almost wish I'd sent this lens on a TPF "Lens Across America" trip in the time it sat unused before I sent it to you--because then others would know what *I* know:
Maybe having Pix's magic D100 helps, but you are getting WAY more out of that lens than I ever imagined anyone could get from it. Certainly more than *I* got out of it, in the short time I even bothered to use it.

This could definitely be marked as "evidence" in the "it's not the gear, it's the photographer" argument. ;-)


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I can't really ad anything to the great comments already except what everyone said is spot on. Thanks Raj, I love it.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 2, 2014)

I love the eyes looking up,always on the ready for whatever comes it's way. Big Cats are truly deserving of the word awesome.


----------



## snerd (Aug 2, 2014)

Very nice, Raj!


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow! I'm gonna have to open this one on a larger screen. The detail in his toung looks incredible!!! 

Stellar work!!!


----------



## baturn (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 2, 2014)

Extraordinary shot Raj, simply amazing


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Wowie Kazowie, Raj! That is outstanding!
> 
> I almost wish I'd sent this lens on a TPF "Lens Across America" trip in the time it sat unused before I sent it to you--because then others would know what *I* know:
> Maybe having Pix's magic D100 helps, but you are getting WAY more out of that lens than I ever imagined anyone could get from it. Certainly more than *I* got out of it, in the short time I even bothered to use it.
> ...



imagine what he is going to do when he gets a D800 and tamron 150-600 lens.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 2, 2014)

Neat. Beautiful cat, nice moment.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice shot way to go.


----------



## manicmike (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice shot.


----------



## tcarson (Aug 3, 2014)

As we like to say in Maine: You done good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 3, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> Raj, I don't need to send you my medal now.... this one is amazing and medal worthy!


Thanks Amanda :sillysmi:, I'll just go buy (a fake) one it and claim that I got it from you.. :king: 


Derrel said:


> As Austin Powers said in his films ," Yeah baby, yeah!" Nice shootin', dude.


 Thanks Derrel, I never watched one of those movies though. 


dvjproductions said:


> REALLY amazing capture. Love it!


Thanks DVJ 


MartinCrabtree said:


> Taking the shot is the only way to find out if it's a good one. And it's a good one Raj.


 Thanks Martin..


Pejacre said:


> Gorgeous photo of a gorgeous cat


Look who's talking   Thanks Pejacre..


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 3, 2014)

mmaria said:


> just



 Thanks Maria 



Dagwood56 said:


> Excellent! :thumbsup:


Thanks Carol 



DarkShadow said:


> Well I can't really ad  anything to the great comments already except what everyone said is spot  on. Thanks Raj, I love it.


Thanks Dave, you know your comments mean a lot! 


snerd said:


> Very nice, Raj!


Thanks snerd 


JustJazzie said:


> Wow! I'm gonna have to open this one on a larger screen. The detail in his toung looks incredible!!!
> 
> Stellar work!!!


Hey! It's Jazzie again, no confusion this time  Thanks a lot 



baturn said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Brian


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, well done Mr Raj.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 3, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Extraordinary shot Raj, simply amazing


 Thanks Todd, and thanks for the POTM nomination, I should have known you're the only one crazy enough 


manaheim said:


> Neat. Beautiful cat, nice moment.


Says the bunny!!  Thanks Manaheim 


spanishgirleyes said:


> Nice shot way to go.


Thanks Spanishgirl 


manicmike said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks Mike 


tcarson said:


> As we like to say in Maine: You done good. :thumbsup:


Thanks Traci


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 3, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> It's a nice shot with good color and composition.  You might want to consider a few things.  It appears over-sharpened.  There's a lot of noise in the shadow areas.  Not sure if this is do to the sharpening or the higher ISO speed.    What happened to the pupil in its eye?  There's no separation between its nose and the background on the left causing the animal to blend into the background there.


Thanks for the detailed review Alan, I'll take up your points one by one.

1. I edit in LR, although I didn't touch the sharpening bar but I increased the clarity a lot, could be the result of that. Does it look too unreal?
2. Regarding the noise, I can take care of that in PS easily I just didn't get the time. The edit I did was in less than 10 minutes.
3. The pupil is there if you zoom all the way in, she probably pulled it up while drinking.
4. Thanks for pointing out the left nose, I should work on that and I will!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 3, 2014)

keyseddie said:


> Yes, well done Mr Raj.


Thanks Mr. Keyseddie 


sm4him said:


> Wowie Kazowie, Raj! That is outstanding!
> 
> I almost wish I'd sent this lens on a TPF "Lens Across America" trip in  the time it sat unused before I sent it to you--because then others  would know what *I* know:
> Maybe having Pix's magic D100 helps, but you are getting WAY more out of  that lens than I ever imagined anyone could get from it. Certainly more  than *I* got out of it, in the short time I even bothered to use it.
> ...





pixmedic said:


> imagine what he is going to do when he gets a D800 and tamron 150-600 lens.



:smileys: Come on you guys! Thanks Sharon & Pixy :sillysmi:, *I'll dedicate this one to you both* for the simple reason that I couldn't possibly have taken this picture with my older camera, without the ability to manual focus I'd still be getting the focus on the steel cage in front of it.. You guys rock!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok, for the record yes I nominated your picture of the holy man for potm, but there was nothing crazy about it.  It was a great pic, one that really spoke to me.

Mostly it was saying "for God's sake somebody get this man a sammich"

But still it spoke to me... lol


----------



## Thatguyjae (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow what a beautiful cat! Great shot, your timing was fantastic!


----------



## BillM (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful shot Raj !!!!


I took a swing at it in LR, graduated filters from the top and bottom to direct the viewers eye to the kitty's eye and a little noise reduction in the shadows. I also brought up the yellow a little to try to give it a little bit of kitty coming out of the shadows at sundown for a drink. Well at least that's the look i was going for lol

Hope you like it  :thumbup:


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 3, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Mostly it was saying "for God's sake somebody get this man a sammich"
> But still it spoke to me... lol


:lmao: :lmao: Just make sure the "sammich" is a veg one 



Thatguyjae said:


> Wow what a beautiful cat! Great shot, your timing was fantastic!


Thanks Jae 



BillM said:


> Beautiful shot Raj !!!!
> I took a swing at it in LR, graduated filters from the top and bottom to direct the viewers eye to the kitty's eye and a little noise reduction in the shadows. I also brought up the yellow a little to try to give it a little bit of kitty coming out of the shadows at sundown for a drink. Well at least that's the look i was going for lol
> 
> Hope you like it  :thumbup:


I've really got to start learning to use the graduated filters properly now. I love it Bill, Thanks you so much


----------



## snerd (Aug 3, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> I've really got to start learning to use the graduated filters properly now......



I can tell you, it's hard! Some of the images I turn out (well, most), are scary. But keep practicing!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 4, 2014)

Sweetness!  Thanks for getting us down to eye / tongue level.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 4, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Sweetness!  Thanks for getting us down to eye / tongue level.


 It was funny though, half the people were looking at me sitting on the dirty sidewalk instead of the leopard. It's strange that I don't even think twice about such things when I'm shooting animals, but when it comes to street photography I am really shy of getting caught in the act..


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 4, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Sweetness!  Thanks for getting us down to eye / tongue level.
> ...


So we really need to get you one of those tshirts with a picture of braineak and his cat on it.

I have a feeling you start wandering around in one of those and most folks won't even notice the camera at all..  lol


----------



## BillM (Aug 4, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> So we really need to get you one of those tshirts with a picture of braineak and his cat on it.




I have the coffee cup


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice work Raj!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 4, 2014)

BillM said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > So we really need to get you one of those tshirts with a picture of braineak and his cat on it.
> ...



He's got mugs now too?  That magnificent bastard.. .

Lol


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 4, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> :lmao: :lmao: Just make sure the "sammich" is a veg one



What? No peanut butter?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 4, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> So we really need to get you one of those tshirts with a picture of braineak and his cat on it.
> I have a feeling you start wandering around in one of those and most folks won't even notice the camera at all..  lol


I'm sure they won't, they'll be too busy running away from me.. :lmao:


bc_steve said:


> Nice work Raj!!!


Thanks steve 



MartinCrabtree said:


> What? No peanut butter?


why would that not be vegan? :scratch:


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> > What? No peanut butter?
> ...



My question exactly. Veg to me say vegetable not vegan. I'm an omnivore but peanut butter is a gift from on high. Especially on fresh still warm homemade bread.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 5, 2014)

FANTASTIC work Raj!!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 5, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> FANTASTIC work Raj!!


Thanks Matt


----------

